# urgent issue



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

vista 64bit.

I went to install the recommended latest chipset driver vista was telling me.

I installed it then I started getting memory errors and windows wont even boot without bluescreening.

I can boot to safemode without problems.

I cannot do system restore, I bluescreen.

How can i uninstall the intel chipset i just installed while in safe mode


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

omg windows memory diagnostic from the cd is saying the memory is bad....could installing the new chipset some how have destroyed the memory?

why dont I have errors in safemode?

/sigh.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi vaporv. . .

If you can run in SAFEMODE w/o any difficulty, then I doubt that RAM is the issue here. It is most likely the new driver that was installed.

What is the bugcheck (STOP error code) from the BSOD?

I'm looking for the five hex #'s similar looking to 0x00000000 - and is there a driver named - like abc1234.sys?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

update: i moved the sticks of ram from slot 1 and 2 to 3 and 4. and bingo no bluescreen. hmm. im going to move them back to 1 and 2 now, perhaps they just werent seeded correctly, although the ram has been errorless for around 2 months now. odd it would come unseeded over time when the pc is never moved.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Glad to hear of remedy w/RAM - definitely not my 1st guess b/c of running OK in SAFEMODE.

RE: statement about RAM being OK for 2 months now.. was there a RAM issue prior?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

there was a ram issue but with different sticks.

get this. I put the ram back into slots 1 and 2. still a clean boot! no problems.

but this all started happening right when the chipset drivers finished installing. to make me think that was the problem. very crazy.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen issues like this before and they defy logic.

I can run the memory dumps for you if you would like - see if there are any in c:\windows\minidump, zip them up and attach.

Also include a msinfo32 NFO file - 
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box & hit enter. Save as NFO file - the default file extension. You'll see it when you go to save it.

JC

.


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

Here you go and thanks ray:


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is one that occured this morning before I updated the chipset drivers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah... the plot thickens - a BSOD before the chipset update, huh? !!

I picked up the files. I have one 270k dump from Sept 1 and a 270k dump from Sept 3. They are identical in size - we'll see if the output from the dbuger shows them to be the same. 250k - 300k is the average size dump in Vista (so much for the "produce a 64k minidump" setting!), but usually not identical in size unless they involve the same issue.

Are there any other dumps - or just these 2?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

WOW! 

The plot continues to thicken... I think your system problems began way before the chipset update and all has not been well in the last 2 months.

Thank you for the files - but there s/b more than 2 dump files as msinfo32 contains entries for *35* BSODs - just from the last 5 weeks.

I also see dozens of app crashes involving svchost (generic host process) and sysmain (Superfetch) - what has been happening within your system?

From msinfo32 [edited to column 173] -

```
9/4/2008 1:37 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1a_30_nt!MiPerformFixups+ffffffffffffadac, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Re
9/4/2008 12:22 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791970c, faulting module UxTheme.dll, version 6.0.6
9/4/2008 12:22 AM	Application Error	Faulting application helppane.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919f6a, faulting module uxtheme.dll, version 6.0.6
9/4/2008 12:22 AM	Application Error	Faulting application werfault.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919475, faulting module uxtheme.dll, version 6.0.6
9/4/2008 12:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application wercon.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919494, faulting module UxTheme.dll, version 6.0.600
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x50_nt!CmpGetNameControlBlock+108, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: N
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+6ef, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000d
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x7E_nt!MiMapPagesForZeroPageThread+9a, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Respons
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x0
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1a_8886_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromList+fffffffffff83a78, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
&#x
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+6f2, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000d
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4b, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_tcpip!TcpProcessExpiredTcbTimers+18, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Respo
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+310da, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Respons
9/3/2008 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!KxStartSystemThread+16, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1870930, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2147029, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_ecache!EcCacheManagerCompleteDeviceIo+1c5, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
&#x000a
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_nt!ObInsertObject+3, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000d
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x7E_nt!MiEmptyPageAccessLog+d3, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x50_nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+22d, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x0
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_USBPORT!USBPORT_StartDevice+f3d, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: 
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+6fa, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000d
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x0
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nv4_mini+921d3, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
&#x00
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+6f2, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000d
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+359, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: 
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_NETIO!RtlLookupEntryHashTable+58, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_nt!KeInsertQueue+0, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_hidusb!HumReadReport+138, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_usbhub!UsbhReferenceListRemove+5a, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Respons
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+359, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: 
9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket PAGE_NOT_ZERO_VISTA, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None

9/3/2008 11:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4b, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1952486, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1340734, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 913642682, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 5066
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228194, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 5066324
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2370600, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1375992, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2370601, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1469071, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 506632
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228212, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 5066324
9/3/2008 11:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228214, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 5066324
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1375992, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2370601, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1469071, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228212, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228214, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1100484, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 994283, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 999847, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 994283, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1050898, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1014325, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1870930, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2147029, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279050918, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
&#
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1005214, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1013790, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1021429, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xCFFFFFFF_udfs!UdfCommonCreate+3b1, type 0
Event Name: AppTermFailureEvent
R
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1013790, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1142466, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1040517, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1123404, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 14181110, type 5
Event Name: ApphelpSoftBlock
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 160548516, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2141010, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3638154, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 199901921, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 200146195, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 18451268, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1952486, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1022900, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1005214, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 171664562, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1014325, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1005214, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1923506, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 158446613, type 5
Event Name: WUDFHostProblem
Response: None
Cab I
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 37128291, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9999062, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
C
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1340734, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 913642682, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 913642694, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 322228194, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x000
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11311402, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com
9/3/2008 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2370600, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/2/2008 11:28 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3D_USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Respo
8/28/2008 11:00 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1a_30_nt!MiPerformFixups+ffffffffffffadac, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Re
8/24/2008 4:13 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_iphlpsvc, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module esscli.dll, versio
8/24/2008 4:06 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_Dnscache, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module nlasvc.dll, versio
8/24/2008 4:06 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module nlasvc.dll, version 6.0.600
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_RpcSs, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application wermgr.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791946d, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.60
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application taskeng.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x479194ee, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application WerFault.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919475, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application rundll32.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bb52, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791970c, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SearchProtocolHost.exe, version 7.0.6001.16503, time stamp 0x483b9a2d, faulting module unknown, version
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application ehtray.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919e13, faulting module SETUPAPI.dll, version 6.0.60
8/24/2008 3:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application rundll32.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bb52, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, 
8/24/2008 3:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application mdm.exe, version 7.0.9064.9150, time stamp 0x3a96365f, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time s
8/24/2008 3:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application mDNSResponder.exe, version 1.0.4.12, time stamp 0x468d2e11, faulting module RPCRT4.dll, version 6.0.600
8/24/2008 12:04 AM	Application Error	Not Available
8/23/2008 9:07 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/23/2008 8:48 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/23/2008 4:37 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/23/2008 3:56 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_EMDMgmt, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module emdmgmt.dll, versio
8/23/2008 3:54 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/23/2008 12:41 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/23/2008 12:05 AM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information 
8/23/2008 11:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SearchIndexer.exe, version 7.0.6001.16503, time stamp 0x483b9a42, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.
8/23/2008 11:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application LogonUI.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791960d, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, t
8/23/2008 11:43 AM	Application Error	Faulting application services.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x479192a5, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.600
8/23/2008 11:43 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_iphlpsvc, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module WS2_32.dll, versio
8/23/2008 11:40 AM	Application Error	Faulting application LogonUI.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791960d, faulting module authui.dll, version 6.0.600
8/23/2008 11:40 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/21/2008 10:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/18/2008 5:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket PAGE_NOT_ZERO_VISTA, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None

8/18/2008 3:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module HPDEXAXO.dll_unloaded, ver
8/18/2008 3:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4b, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
8/18/2008 1:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+c6b, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#x000
8/18/2008 1:31 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/17/2008 5:55 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_WinDefend, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module mpengine.dll, ver
8/17/2008 2:04 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1a_403_nt!MiDeletePte+1b036, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None&#
8/17/2008 1:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1123404, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0&#x00
8/17/2008 12:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/16/2008 3:55 PM	Application Hang	The program wmplayer.exe version 11.0.6001.7000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information 
8/16/2008 3:52 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/16/2008 3:45 PM	Application Hang	The program ehshell.exe version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information a
8/16/2008 2:18 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/16/2008 1:50 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/16/2008 1:41 PM	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791970c, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.600
8/16/2008 1:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 2141010, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 500638
8/16/2008 1:33 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 14181110, type 5
Event Name: ApphelpSoftBlock
Response: None
Cab I
8/16/2008 1:23 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+45, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: N
8/14/2008 5:54 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
8/13/2008 2:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
7/31/2008 1:03 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
7/30/2008 8:02 PM	Application Error	Faulting application svchost.exe_SysMain, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, versio
```

.

The results from the 2 dump files I received - 

The dump w/timestamp *Wed Sep 3 20:56:40.221 2008* had a bugcheck of 0x0000001a (0x30, 0xfffffa8007d35dd0, 0xfffffa600c761000, 0xfffff880070201a4), with the Microsoft Vista kernel module ntkrnlmp.exe listed as the probable cause. A 0x1a = a severe memory management issue has occurred.

The other dump w/timestamp of *Mon Sep 1 07:05:04.266 2008 * had a bugcheck of 0x0000003d (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0xfffffa6002d394b3), with the probable cause listed as the MS USB driver usbport.sys. 0x3b = interrupt exception was not handled. This a very rare bugcheck. I did find within the dump that a memory access violation occurred as an exception code of 0xc0000005 was present. Usually when I see a c5 exception I look at A/V running - but I don't see any A/V or firewall programs running.

These crashes and app hangs at this time appear to be related to your RAM. I suggest that you run memtest86+ - click on the link in my sig area and create an ISO. Boot-up with it and let it run overnight.

I have included the full mini kernel dump dbug output below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


.

```
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\vaporv_Vista_09-05-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\vaporv_Vista_09-05-08\Mini090308-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0245c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02621db0
Debug session time: Wed Sep  3 20:56:40.221 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.017
Loading Kernel Symbols
........................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {30, fffffa8007d35dd0, fffffa600c761000, fffff880070201a4}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+1d0e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000030, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8007d35dd0
Arg3: fffffa600c761000
Arg4: fffff880070201a4

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_30

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000270f65c to fffff800024b1390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`07b85838 fffff800`0270f65c : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`07d35dd0 fffffa60`0c761000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`07b85840 fffff800`0271484a : fffffa80`0000c761 fffffa80`081da5b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x1d0e
fffffa60`07b858a0 fffff800`024a2ef4 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`07d35dd0 fffffa80`01e434a0 fffffa80`07d9c900 : nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x126
fffffa60`07b85900 fffff800`024d754f : fffffa80`07e42e90 fffffa60`07b85a50 fffffa80`07ec5ca0 fffffa80`00008000 : nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x1e4
fffffa60`07b859d0 fffff800`024c1a4a : fffffa80`081da5b0 fffffa80`01e54870 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0xa1f
fffffa60`07b85b30 fffff800`024aff19 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`07b85ca0 00000000`00000001 000007fe`ff318294 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x2a5a
fffffa60`07b85c20 00000000`7731ea03 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
00000000`0265ef20 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7731ea03


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+1d0e
fffff800`0270f65c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+1d0e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4812c3f7

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_30_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+1d0e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_30_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+1d0e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000a68 rbx=ffffffffca320000 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000000030 rsi=fffff88007020118 rdi=fffffa600c761000
rip=fffff800024b1390 rsp=fffffa6007b85838 rbp=0000000000002000
 r8=fffffa8007d35dd0  r9=fffffa600c761000 r10=fffff880070201a4
r11=0000000000000037 r12=fffff88007020010 r13=0000000000000010
r14=fffffa8007d35dd0 r15=fffffa8007d35dd0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000297
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`024b1390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffffa60`07b85840=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`07b85838 fffff800`0270f65c : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`07d35dd0 fffffa60`0c761000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`07b85840 fffff800`0271484a : fffffa80`0000c761 fffffa80`081da5b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x1d0e
fffffa60`07b858a0 fffff800`024a2ef4 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`07d35dd0 fffffa80`01e434a0 fffffa80`07d9c900 : nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x126
fffffa60`07b85900 fffff800`024d754f : fffffa80`07e42e90 fffffa60`07b85a50 fffffa80`07ec5ca0 fffffa80`00008000 : nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x1e4
fffffa60`07b859d0 fffff800`024c1a4a : fffffa80`081da5b0 fffffa80`01e54870 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0xa1f
fffffa60`07b85b30 fffff800`024aff19 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`07b85ca0 00000000`00000001 000007fe`ff318294 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x2a5a
fffffa60`07b85c20 00000000`7731ea03 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`07b85c20)
00000000`0265ef20 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7731ea03
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02416000 fffff800`0245c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`0245c000 fffff800`02974000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00631000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00860000 fffff960`008c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`00607000 fffffa60`00611000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00611000 fffffa60`0063e000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063e000 fffffa60`00652000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`006af000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006af000 fffffa60`00761000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00761000 fffffa60`007c7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c7000 fffffa60`007eb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00804000 fffffa60`008de000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008de000 fffffa60`008ec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ec000 fffffa60`00942000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00942000 fffffa60`0094b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00955000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00955000 fffffa60`00985000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00985000 fffffa60`0099a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099a000 fffffa60`009ae000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009ae000 fffffa60`009b5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b5000 fffffa60`009c5000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c5000 fffffa60`009d8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d8000 fffffa60`009e0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00a02000 fffffa60`00a48000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a48000 fffffa60`00a5c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a5c000 fffffa60`00ae1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ae1000 fffffa60`00b31000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b31000 fffffa60`00b89000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b89000 fffffa60`00b95000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00b95000 fffffa60`00ba8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bf2000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:44:52 2007 (45EBCA74)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00c0a000 fffffa60`00dcd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dcd000 fffffa60`00df9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00f77000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f77000 fffffa60`00fa3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fa3000 fffffa60`00fcf000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fcf000 fffffa60`00fe3000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0100d000 fffffa60`01191000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01191000 fffffa60`011d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011dd000 fffffa60`011ef000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011ef000 fffffa60`011f9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02003000 fffffa60`029b2900   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Nov 06 21:47:50 2007 (47312756)
fffffa60`029b3000 fffffa60`029eb000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02a03000 fffffa60`02ae2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`02ae2000 fffffa60`02af1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02af1000 fffffa60`02afd000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02afd000 fffffa60`02b43000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02b43000 fffffa60`02b54000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02b54000 fffffa60`02b67000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02b67000 fffffa60`02b83000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`02b83000 fffffa60`02b8c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Fri Feb 01 09:06:03 2008 (47A3274B)
fffffa60`02b8c000 fffffa60`02baf900   E1G6032E E1G6032E.sys Tue Jan 08 16:07:14 2008 (4783E602)
fffffa60`02bb0000 fffffa60`02bcc000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02bcc000 fffffa60`02be0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02be0000 fffffa60`02bfb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02c0b000 fffffa60`02cdbf80   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:45:20 2007 (45EBCA90)
fffffa60`02cdc000 fffffa60`02d17000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02d17000 fffffa60`02d3a000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02d3a000 fffffa60`02d6e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02d6e000 fffffa60`02da9000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:44:55 2007 (45EBCA77)
fffffa60`02da9000 fffffa60`02db1000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Mar 05 02:45:23 2007 (45EBCA93)
fffffa60`02db1000 fffffa60`02db6180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02db7000 fffffa60`02dc4000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02dc4000 fffffa60`02de1000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02de1000 fffffa60`02ded000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02e02000 fffffa60`02e5f000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02e5f000 fffffa60`02e6c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02e6c000 fffffa60`02e8f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02e8f000 fffffa60`02e9b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02e9b000 fffffa60`02ecc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02ecc000 fffffa60`02edc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02edc000 fffffa60`02efa000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02efa000 fffffa60`02f12000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02f12000 fffffa60`02f24000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02f24000 fffffa60`02f32000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02f32000 fffffa60`02f3e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02f3e000 fffffa60`02f3f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02f40000 fffffa60`02f4b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02f4b000 fffffa60`02f5b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02f5b000 fffffa60`02fa2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02fa2000 fffffa60`02fad000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02fad000 fffffa60`02fff000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Mar 05 02:44:51 2007 (45EBCA73)
fffffa60`07c00000 fffffa60`07df8000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:45:04 2007 (45EBCA80)
fffffa60`07e02000 fffffa60`07e24000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.DLL  Mon Mar 05 02:45:41 2007 (45EBCAA5)
fffffa60`07e24000 fffffa60`07e66000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.DLL  Mon Mar 05 02:45:40 2007 (45EBCAA4)
fffffa60`07e66000 fffffa60`07fe9000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.DLL Mon Mar 05 02:45:38 2007 (45EBCAA2)
fffffa60`08007000 fffffa60`08050000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`08050000 fffffa60`0805a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0805a000 fffffa60`08063000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0806d000 fffffa60`08074b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`08075000 fffffa60`08084000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0808b000 fffffa60`08099000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08099000 fffffa60`080be000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`080be000 fffffa60`080c7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`080c7000 fffffa60`080d0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`080d0000 fffffa60`080db000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`080db000 fffffa60`080ec000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`080ec000 fffffa60`080f5000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`080f5000 fffffa60`08112000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`08112000 fffffa60`0812d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0812d000 fffffa60`0819a000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0819a000 fffffa60`081de000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`081de000 fffffa60`081fc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0820a000 fffffa60`08258000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08258000 fffffa60`08264000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`08264000 fffffa60`08281000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`08281000 fffffa60`0828a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0828a000 fffffa60`0829c000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`0829c000 fffffa60`0829de00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0829e000 fffffa60`082a9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`082a9000 fffffa60`082b7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`082b7000 fffffa60`082c3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`082c3000 fffffa60`082cb000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`082cb000 fffffa60`082d7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`082d7000 fffffa60`082f3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`082f3000 fffffa60`082fd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`082fd000 fffffa60`08310000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08310000 fffffa60`08332000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`08332000 fffffa60`083cc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`083cc000 fffffa60`083e0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`083e0000 fffffa60`083f8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0be0b000 fffffa60`0bea6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0bea6000 fffffa60`0bece000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0bece000 fffffa60`0beec000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0beec000 fffffa60`0bf06000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0bf06000 fffffa60`0bf2d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0bf2d000 fffffa60`0bf55000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0bf55000 fffffa60`0bf9e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`0bf9e000 fffffa60`0bfbd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0bfbd000 fffffa60`0bfee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0c00f000 fffffa60`0c0a3000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0c0a3000 fffffa60`0c0ae000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0c0ae000 fffffa60`0c164000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fe3000 fffffa60`00ff1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00ff1000 fffffa60`00ff9000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08075000 fffffa60`0808b000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08063000 fffffa60`0806d000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`07e0d000 fffffa60`07ebb000   ctac32k.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Closing open log file A:\D\#Dumps\vaporv_Vista_09-05-08\$99-dbug.txt

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\vaporv_Vista_09-05-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\vaporv_Vista_09-05-08\Mini090108-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02215000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`023dadb0
Debug session time: Mon Sep  1 07:05:04.266 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:08:23.958
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3D, {0, 0, 0, fffffa6002d394b3}

Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (3d)
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: fffffa6002d394b3

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  6

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffffa600171b898 -- (.exr 0xfffffa600171b898)
.exr 0xfffffa600171b898
ExceptionAddress: fffffa6002d394b3 (USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+0x0000000000000017)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600171b940 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600171b940)
.trap 0xfffffa600171b940
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000091b2b0b6b5 rbx=fffffa600171bae0 rcx=fffffa8003dfa780
rdx=fffffa8005b26050 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff800022e5ceb
rip=fffffa6002d394b3 rsp=fffffa600171bad0 rbp=fffffa600171bbd0
 r8=000000004f444648  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa8005c28b80 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+0x17:
fffffa60`02d394b3 8b13            mov     edx,dword ptr [rbx] ds:bad8:fffffa60`0171bae0=00000000
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000226a12e to fffff8000226a390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0171a8c8 fffff800`0226a12e : 00000000`0000003d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0171a8d0 fffff800`0226af68 : fffffa80`04a17000 00000000`00000012 fffffa60`00000002 fffffa60`01716000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0171aa10 fffff800`0227d6bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02215000 fffffa60`0171c000 fffff800`02418f08 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x28
fffffa60`0171aa40 fffff800`02284cdf : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0171bb50 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`0171aa70 fffff800`02241dc3 : fffffa60`0171b898 fffffa60`0171b270 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0171b940 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`0171b160 fffff800`0226a1e9 : fffffa60`0171b898 ffff2a80`05b261a0 fffffa60`0171b940 fffffa80`03dfa840 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`0171b760 fffff800`02268dcd : fffffa80`079c1088 fffffa80`079c1088 00000000`00000002 fffffa60`00dd426f : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0171b940 fffffa60`02d394b3 : 00000000`00000000 00000091`b2b0b68a 00000000`00000000 00000091`b2b0b6b5 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd
fffffa60`0171bad0 fffff800`0226b29f : fffffa80`03dfa848 fffffa80`0789e150 fffffa80`0522a3e0 fffffa60`02d1ae8b : USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+0x17
fffffa60`0171bb00 fffff800`0226b082 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000080 fffff800`0273b5a0 : nt!KiScanInterruptObjectList+0x8f
fffffa60`0171bb50 fffffa60`00b947a2 : fffffa60`00b93685 00000091`b2ace5ef fffffa60`0171bd50 fffffa60`005ec180 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x112
fffffa60`0171bce8 fffffa60`00b93685 : 00000091`b2ace5ef fffffa60`0171bd50 fffffa60`005ec180 fffff800`0224b979 : intelppm!C1Halt+0x2
fffffa60`0171bcf0 fffff800`022857b8 : fffffa80`084cc130 fffffa60`005f5d40 fffffa60`0171bdb0 fffff800`0226da2d : intelppm!C1Idle+0x9
fffffa60`0171bd20 fffff800`02274b31 : fffffa60`005ec180 00000000`00000022 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PoIdle+0x148
fffffa60`0171bd80 fffff800`024425c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x21
fffffa60`0171bdb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17
fffffa60`02d394b3 8b13            mov     edx,dword ptr [rbx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479199d8

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+17

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600171a9d0 rbx=fffffa600171bb50 rcx=000000000000003d
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff8000226b082 rdi=fffff80002418f08
rip=fffff8000226a390 rsp=fffffa600171a8c8 rbp=fffffa600171b898
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa6002d394b3
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa6001716000 r13=fffffa600171c000
r14=fffff80002215000 r15=fffff80002362c58
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0226a390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0171a8d0=000000000000003d
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0171a8c8 fffff800`0226a12e : 00000000`0000003d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0171a8d0 fffff800`0226af68 : fffffa80`04a17000 00000000`00000012 fffffa60`00000002 fffffa60`01716000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0171aa10 fffff800`0227d6bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02215000 fffffa60`0171c000 fffff800`02418f08 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x28
fffffa60`0171aa40 fffff800`02284cdf : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0171bb50 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`0171aa70 fffff800`02241dc3 : fffffa60`0171b898 fffffa60`0171b270 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0171b940 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`0171b160 fffff800`0226a1e9 : fffffa60`0171b898 ffff2a80`05b261a0 fffffa60`0171b940 fffffa80`03dfa840 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`0171b760 fffff800`02268dcd : fffffa80`079c1088 fffffa80`079c1088 00000000`00000002 fffffa60`00dd426f : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0171b940 fffffa60`02d394b3 : 00000000`00000000 00000091`b2b0b68a 00000000`00000000 00000091`b2b0b6b5 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0171b940)
fffffa60`0171bad0 fffff800`0226b29f : fffffa80`03dfa848 fffffa80`0789e150 fffffa80`0522a3e0 fffffa60`02d1ae8b : USBPORT!USBPORT_InterruptService+0x17
fffffa60`0171bb00 fffff800`0226b082 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000080 fffff800`0273b5a0 : nt!KiScanInterruptObjectList+0x8f
fffffa60`0171bb50 fffffa60`00b947a2 : fffffa60`00b93685 00000091`b2ace5ef fffffa60`0171bd50 fffffa60`005ec180 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x112 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0171bb50)
fffffa60`0171bce8 fffffa60`00b93685 : 00000091`b2ace5ef fffffa60`0171bd50 fffffa60`005ec180 fffff800`0224b979 : intelppm!C1Halt+0x2
fffffa60`0171bcf0 fffff800`022857b8 : fffffa80`084cc130 fffffa60`005f5d40 fffffa60`0171bdb0 fffff800`0226da2d : intelppm!C1Idle+0x9
fffffa60`0171bd20 fffff800`02274b31 : fffffa60`005ec180 00000000`00000022 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PoIdle+0x148
fffffa60`0171bd80 fffff800`024425c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x21
fffffa60`0171bdb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02215000 fffff800`0272d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
fffff800`0272d000 fffff800`02773000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`002f1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00670000 fffff960`00681000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00603000 fffffa60`0060d000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`0063a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063a000 fffffa60`0064e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064e000 fffffa60`006ab000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ab000 fffffa60`0075d000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075d000 fffffa60`007c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c3000 fffffa60`007e7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00806000 fffffa60`008e0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e0000 fffffa60`008ee000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ee000 fffffa60`00944000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00944000 fffffa60`0094d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00957000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00957000 fffffa60`00987000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00987000 fffffa60`0099c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009b0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009b7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b7000 fffffa60`009c7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c7000 fffffa60`009da000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009da000 fffffa60`009e2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009e2000 fffffa60`009fa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00a0a000 fffffa60`00a50000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a50000 fffffa60`00a64000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a64000 fffffa60`00ae9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ae9000 fffffa60`00b39000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b39000 fffffa60`00b91000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b91000 fffffa60`00ba4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00ba4000 fffffa60`00bee000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:44:52 2007 (45EBCA74)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00c0d000 fffffa60`00dd0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00dfc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00e0f000 fffffa60`00f83000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f83000 fffffa60`00faf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00faf000 fffffa60`00fdb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fdb000 fffffa60`00fe5000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00fe5000 fffffa60`00ff9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`01009000 fffffa60`0118d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0118d000 fffffa60`011d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d1000 fffffa60`011d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011d9000 fffffa60`011eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011eb000 fffffa60`011ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0200d000 fffffa60`029bc900   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Nov 06 21:47:50 2007 (47312756)
fffffa60`029bd000 fffffa60`029f5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02a0f000 fffffa60`02adff80   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:45:20 2007 (45EBCA90)
fffffa60`02ae0000 fffffa60`02b1b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02b1b000 fffffa60`02b3e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02b3e000 fffffa60`02b72000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02b72000 fffffa60`02bad000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:44:55 2007 (45EBCA77)
fffffa60`02bad000 fffffa60`02bb5000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Mar 05 02:45:23 2007 (45EBCA93)
fffffa60`02bb5000 fffffa60`02bba180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02bbb000 fffffa60`02bc8000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02bc8000 fffffa60`02be5000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02be5000 fffffa60`02bf1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02c08000 fffffa60`02ce7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`02ce7000 fffffa60`02cf6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf6000 fffffa60`02d02000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d02000 fffffa60`02d48000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d48000 fffffa60`02d59000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d59000 fffffa60`02d6c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d6c000 fffffa60`02d88000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`02d88000 fffffa60`02d91000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Fri Feb 01 09:06:03 2008 (47A3274B)
fffffa60`02d91000 fffffa60`02db4900   E1G6032E E1G6032E.sys Tue Jan 08 16:07:14 2008 (4783E602)
fffffa60`02db5000 fffffa60`02dd1000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02dd1000 fffffa60`02de5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02de5000 fffffa60`02e00000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02e02000 fffffa60`02e5f000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02e5f000 fffffa60`02e6c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02e6c000 fffffa60`02e8f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02e8f000 fffffa60`02e9b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02e9b000 fffffa60`02ecc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02ecc000 fffffa60`02edc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02edc000 fffffa60`02efa000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02efa000 fffffa60`02f12000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02f12000 fffffa60`02f24000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02f24000 fffffa60`02f32000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02f32000 fffffa60`02f3e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02f3e000 fffffa60`02f3f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02f40000 fffffa60`02f4b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02f4b000 fffffa60`02f5b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02f5b000 fffffa60`02fa2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02fa2000 fffffa60`02fad000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02fad000 fffffa60`02fff000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Mar 05 02:44:51 2007 (45EBCA73)
fffffa60`07a00000 fffffa60`07bf8000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Mar 05 02:45:04 2007 (45EBCA80)
fffffa60`07e0a000 fffffa60`07e2c000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.DLL  Mon Mar 05 02:45:41 2007 (45EBCAA5)
fffffa60`07e2c000 fffffa60`07e6e000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.DLL  Mon Mar 05 02:45:40 2007 (45EBCAA4)
fffffa60`07e6e000 fffffa60`07ff1000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.DLL Mon Mar 05 02:45:38 2007 (45EBCAA2)
fffffa60`08004000 fffffa60`0804d000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`0804d000 fffffa60`08057000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`08057000 fffffa60`08060000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0806a000 fffffa60`08071b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`08072000 fffffa60`08081000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`08088000 fffffa60`08096000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08096000 fffffa60`080bb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`080bb000 fffffa60`080c4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`080c4000 fffffa60`080cd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`080cd000 fffffa60`080d8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`080d8000 fffffa60`080e9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`080e9000 fffffa60`080f2000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`080f2000 fffffa60`0810f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0810f000 fffffa60`0812a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0812a000 fffffa60`08197000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`08197000 fffffa60`081db000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`081db000 fffffa60`081f9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`08205000 fffffa60`08253000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08253000 fffffa60`0825f000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0825f000 fffffa60`0827c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`0827c000 fffffa60`0828a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0828a000 fffffa60`08296000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`08296000 fffffa60`0829e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`0829e000 fffffa60`082a7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`082a7000 fffffa60`082b9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`082b9000 fffffa60`082bae00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`082c6000 fffffa60`082e2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`082ec000 fffffa60`082fc000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`082fc000 fffffa60`08307000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 02:10:56 2008 (4791A280)
fffffa60`08307000 fffffa60`0831c000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0831c000 fffffa60`08328000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`08328000 fffffa60`0833b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0833b000 fffffa60`0835d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0835d000 fffffa60`083f7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0be06000 fffffa60`0bea1000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0bea1000 fffffa60`0bec9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0bec9000 fffffa60`0bee7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0bee7000 fffffa60`0bf01000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0bf01000 fffffa60`0bf28000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0bf28000 fffffa60`0bf50000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0bf50000 fffffa60`0bf99000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`0bf99000 fffffa60`0bfb8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0bfb8000 fffffa60`0bfe9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0c00e000 fffffa60`0c0a2000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0c0a2000 fffffa60`0c158000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0c158000 fffffa60`0c163000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0c163000 fffffa60`0c172000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0c172000 fffffa60`0c192000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`0c192000 fffffa60`0c1a8000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0c1a8000 fffffa60`0c1b3000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0c1be000 fffffa60`0c1c8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0c1c8000 fffffa60`0c1d3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0c1d3000 fffffa60`0c1ef000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0c1b3000 fffffa60`0c1be000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`082e2000 fffffa60`082ec000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`082bb000 fffffa60`082c6000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fe5000 fffffa60`00ff3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00ff3000 fffffa60`00fff000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01008000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08072000 fffffa60`08088000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08060000 fffffa60`0806a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`07e00000 fffffa60`07eae000   ctac32k.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## vaporv (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, there has been ALOT of BSOD. I have narrowed down a few of the problems though.

1. The onboard LAN appeared to be causing a problem. I disabled it and installed a intel NIC with 64bit drivers. Proven to work from newegg feedbacks. This did slow down some BSOD it seemed and my download speeds returned to normal.

2. 4gig out of 8gig of ram appeared to be defective. I took those out and did a RMA.

3. Vista said my current chipset was incompatiable and I updated that. Could have been what was causing my usb problems.

4. I believe one of the remaining mem sticks was not seeded tightly as when I removed it the first time it came out very very easily where usually you must pull on the ram a little bit for it to become loose.

5. I went into the BIOS and made sure my RAM timings / voltage were correct. The RAM I am using is supposed to run at 2.2v but with this BIOS I cant set it exactly to 2.2v I can only set it slightly under or over 2.2v so I choose slightly under at 2.187


So far since Ive re-seeded the ram and installed the latest Vista recommended chipset drivers the system has been stable for around 12 hours. To compound matters even more this is my wife's PC I built for her so she is on my *** about it having problems :laugh:

Anyways. Here is my exact hardware so you know what I am working with:

Intel PWLA8391GT 10/ 100/ 1000Mbps PCI PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter - OEM


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail

Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AR804 - Retail

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - 

Sound card is a Soundblaster gamer extreme


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on 1 stick at a time
see how it runs with 1 stick in and with 2 sticks in
lift the voltage another notch
what does the bios list your 12v line as
check you have the latest bios update for the m/b installed
what video card are you running i just relised it's not listed


----------

